# Build: 10 Gallon Stand and Canopy



## FishFin (Jun 26, 2012)

*- Hello AquariumForum -​*_This will be my thread about building my 10G Stand and Canopy. And progress/pictures will be posted here. Ask questions freely, glad to answer any. Please remember I only have 90 minutes each day (Monday-Friday) to do this. So it will take some time._​
*Progress*

*Stand: 15%*

_Overall_: 
02/10/12 - Got some time to work on the stand.
04/10/12 - All legs are jointed and cleaned up. Pieces are coming together and getting siliconed tomorrow.

_Progress_:
02/10/12 - Wood for the Legs have been cut (3ft x 9" x 1 1/2")
02/10/12 - Removing Sap off of one of my boards so it can be jointed.
04/10/12 - Pieces Jointed and Cleaned Up (Thicknessed) boards are now 36" x 3 1/2" x 1" x8

*Canopy: 0%*

*Pictures*

None at this moment.

*Product List (Left to Purchase)*

[ ] Blue Aquarium Safe Lunar LED's
[X] Tube of Silicone
[ ] Aqueon Tube Light


----------

